
Introducing Log::ger, a low-overhead Perl logging module - fanf2
https://perlancar.wordpress.com/2017/07/13/introducing-logger/
======
dozzie
It's amazing how much documentation have you written without even a speck of
description of how the module's API is organized and how to use it. I know
Log::Log4perl, but I don't see how to replace it with your Log::ger.

~~~
perlancar3
Hi, I'm the author of the module. Thanks for the comment. The documentation
definitely needs some work. Only the absolute basics is shown in the module's
Synopsis, and some more info is written in the FAQ, but it's not as complete
as I would like it to be. I do plan on writing a tutorial though.

------
perlancar3
Author of the module here. Didn't expect to see my blog post posted here. Feel
free to ask any question you might have.

